# Anyone willing to help?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

i will see what I can do it will be Monday though.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Hooch.. i cant believe i am keeping this dog... but he may not have much time from what everyone is telling me... and it would be too hard on him to move again... I think i have sucker on my forehead!!!!!!! as of last week with all of Coals problems and now Shadow my account at the vets is over 1000.00 and its never been that high.. thank goodness we have a vet that lets us do that..


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It isn't sucker they see it is a loving heart. Hope Cole is doing better.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh Coals doing a bit better.. have to add water to his food so he will eat.. that tooth is really bothering him.. will have to get it taken out next week... but his staph infection is totally gone!! and the yeast infection is almost cleared up... was so happy to hear that.. maybe next year I will have totally well dogs... lol..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Waiting to see what tomorrow will cost me.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Waiting to see what tomorrow will cost me.



hey Kim..
whats tomorrow??? is everyone ok?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> hey Kim..
> whats tomorrow??? is everyone ok?


Shadow, skin tag, possible biopsy. Not sure yet. Just want to play it safe.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Shadow, skin tag, possible biopsy. Not sure yet. Just want to play it safe.


totally understandable.. lots of good thoughts and prayers coming his way... let us know!


----------

